# Macro para ordenar alfabéticamente por fila y después por columna



## Dante001 (May 25, 2014)

Buen día, he estado revisando en el foro en busca de un cierto macro pero no encuentro uno que haga lo que necesito.
Quisiera saber si es posible un macro que tome por ejemplo estos datos 



4B4A3B2D3D1A2C42C3B1D23C11B3D4A4A1C2

<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>
y los acomode alfabéticamente de esta forma



A1B1C1D11A2B2C2D22A3B3C3D33A4B4C4D44

<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>
el rango máximo de datos seria desde la columna A hasta AA (A:AA) considerando que tuviera datos desde a hasta z, más los números. Primero consideré un macro como este para las 27 columnas, solo modificando el rango 

Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
If Target.Column = 1 Then
With Range("A:A")
.Sort Key1:=.Cells(1, 1)
.Orientation = xlTopToBottom
End With
End If
If Target.Column = 2 Then
With Range("B:B")
.Sort Key1:=.Cells(1, 1)
.Orientation = xlTopToBottom
End With
End If
End Sub

¿Pero es posible que al ingresar el dato en cualquier parte de la hoja lo acomode alfabéticamente primero considerando el orden de las filas y luego el de las columnas?

Gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 28, 2014)

¿De cuántas filas estamos hablando?


----------

